# To anyone who has had a colonoscopy



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

After the colonoscopy, how bad is the bloating gas? How long does it ttake to wear off? Will i still be bloated the next day? Thanks for your help.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Mine was pretty mild, and I only felt uncomfortable with the bloating gas for the rest of the day. Besides i was given 1 day MC so it really wasn't a problem with me. Don't worry


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

The day of the test I had MASSIVE gas afterwards. My poor hubby. I was so out of it I didn't care. The next day was fine. No side effects for me at all but I also had no biopsy done.


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

after my colonoscopy today i had really bad gas/bloating right afterwards but a few hours after i got home it wasnt that bad. its been about 8 hours now and its not bad at all. maybe gas once in a while but i guess i didnt have it as bad as others.i think it pretty much depends on the person.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I didn't have any!!!! Felt great afterwards!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

About two hours after mine I felt great. I was completely empty so no cramps or anyhting for two days till I filled the old gut back up.....Having said that I willl never allow that test again unless I am asleep.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

I didn't have any problems with this after two colonoscopies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

I expected to have lots of gas and pain on both occasions, but don't recall having too much discomfort...I did some walking after I slept off the drugs...


----------



## bo99 (Apr 1, 2003)

bloating gas? No you wont be bloating the next day or after it.its only when there doing it sometimes you feel presure and they tell you to pass gas.but your so outta it you dont know whats going on anyway.id say the night you come home you may not feel so good from the stuff they give you to make you sleep but bloating no.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

I have to disagree with bo (Sorry







) But I was really bloated the next day. I was told to expect so because they induce Carbon dioxide in you. I had horrible pains in my chest after the colonoscopy. It wore away within a day for me. I hope yours goes away quickily as well


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

i guess its different with everyone.no one can tell you how your going to feel.but i was not bloated as some people may get.just felt funny after.


----------

